# A wonderful surprise



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Several months ago, my husband Jon went to Las Vegas to visit family. On his return he stopped by Phil's and brought back five of his disabeled birds for me to adopt. Four of them are PMV survivors and the fifth is Big Daddy, a lovely feral guy with a permanently broken wing. One of the little PMV hens, Feather, grown up now and Big Daddy decided that they really liked each other and paired up. So I gave them the big rabbit cage to share for awhile. Of course in due time Feather laid two eggs and they began the incubation. It was thought that it was very unlikely that the eggs were fertile as Big Daddy has some difficulty mating, due to his handicapped wing. Yesterday morning I went out and lo and behold, there is an egg shell and a beautiful little newborn in the nest bowl. This morning there was the second. Big Daddy spent nearly all day yesterday with his new baby and today Feather was reluctant to get off the nest. Both babies are doing well. Pictures will follow as soon as I can convince Big Daddy to let me take some. He immediately gets between me and the nest the minute I turn up with a camera.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO FEATHER AND BIG DADDY!!*

My feathered ones and I wish them ALL THE VERY BEST and a LONG HAPPY LIFE!!

Just shows to go ya, Margaret, never count the "handicap" out!  

AND, of course ALL of us will be watching for updates with pictures!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You must run a high quality establishment - seems like the birds are feeling quite at home.  Congratulations all around on the new hatchlings!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congrats, Grandma!  Can't wait to see the pictures!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Margaret,




How sweet..!


BIG DADDY "RULES"..!!!


'Big Daddy' ( who if anything, is barely average size ) got his name when he ended up raising his two couple-days-old-hatchlings by himself, all the way through ( imagine his feeding TWO 45-odd day old 'Fledglings'? by himself, however many times-a-day? Who were each bigger than he is? And all that preceded it? Eeeeeek! )...because I'goofed, and let his recovered-feral 
'Flying' Mate out to fly, and we never saw her again.


They'd had their Nest on the floor, next to my Dresser.


With his Wing issue, he can sometimes end up laying on his 'Frozen-Wing' side, and not be able to get back up again without a little help.


He is a really sociable, mature, gentle, and good fellow, willing to be gentle and dreamy for 'tummy rubs' while standing, and yet was always very fierce about defending his Cage from 'hand' tresspassers (me) changing Food or Water Bowls. So, if for a 'Tummy Rub' or 'preen', he'd be very sweet and friendly...but if 'change out' Bowls, he'd run up and "BITE", twisting his 'pinch' with closed eyes, and, pushing for all he was worth, and drive the 'hand' right out the Cage door...



I felt bad having him in a cage for a while, but, with so many other 'floor Birds' and Flying-pre-release Birds here, quite a few of whom are larger males, I was worried he'd get into one of his 'stuck-on-his-side' things, and be harmed by rivals or whomever.


I am so happy he has a Mate now, and has Babys! and has a lovely Life at Margaret's Home, where he is Loved.



"Feather" (if I am remembering right ) is a PPMV survivor Hen...she was a 'squeaker' who I had here, along with a few other 'squeakers' who had PPMV, and she went through a rough time with that and got through it, but was still very thin when she made the journey to Margaret's.


Wow...


What a happy Tale..!


AND -


I'm a Grandpa!!!!!





Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Big Daddy and Feather on their new hatchling. 

Thanks for the input, Phil, sounds like he will be a wonderful father...again!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Margaret & Phil........You both must be so proud. What a wonderful story of rescue, healing and adoption.

Please post pictures of the babies and the parents, we all would love to see them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margaret and Phil, I couldn't be happier to read this. I remember Big Daddy well and what a good father he was to his first two babies. This is a wonderful story and thank you for letting us know about the blessed event.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations to Big Daddy & Feather!

Wonderful news!

Lindi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Pictures of Big Daddy, Feather, and their babies*

Here are the promised pictures. Big Daddy is puffed up as he is not happy with me pointing the camera at him. Actually he has been quite accomodating overall with my peeking at the babies. I was able to get a picture today when Feather was getting restless and wanted off the nest. I lifted her, got the pictures and zip, Big Daddy took over. They have, of course doubled in size. The lighter one is two days old, the other a day old today.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, they're so cute and look lost in that big bowl. I love watching babies grow.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well even their little poops are cute....well kinda....is that a throw away pad in the nest bowl?...if so how do you like em'


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, they're precious. It'll be fun watching them grow. And you've got to keep sharing photos so we can watch 'em grow with you.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations, everyone!  Very cute and a heart warming story!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> well even their little poops are cute....well kinda....is that a throw away pad in the nest bowl?...if so how do you like em'


Spirit Wings,

Yes, that is a throw away pad. I've been quite happy with them and the birds seem to like them. Actually these are some newer ones I just got a couple of months ago. I prefer the darker felted ones. These don't seem to hold up as well and can't be recycled. The felted type can be washed and reused and, IMO, are a bit softer although these create a nice soft surface the peepers can grip well with their feet.

Margaret


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Spirit Wings,
> 
> Yes, that is a throw away pad. I've been quite happy with them and the birds seem to like them. Actually these are some newer ones I just got a couple of months ago. I prefer the darker felted ones. These don't seem to hold up as well and can't be recycled. The felted type can be washed and reused and, IMO, are a bit softer although these create a nice soft surface the peepers can grip well with their feet.
> 
> Margaret




I did not know these were not 'plain' slippery Bowls...


Lol...


I'd wrote Margaret saying "You need to get some Twigs and Pine Needles or soft folded cloth under those Babys..!"


I am used to 'Wild' Nests or folded-cloth in a shallow low 'box'...

I have not ever had any 'Nest-in-a-Bowl' here...even if many Nests of course.


Well, once...1980...I had a big old wooden Salad Bowl a pair of Pigeons built a Nest in...so I did have "one" Nest Bowl, that time.




Ohhhh, little 'peeeeeepers'...golly...


They are so charming..!



My 'Grand-Peeeps!'




Phil
l v


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*More Pictures*

They are sure growing. Their mom, who is a very small bird, can't cover both of them any longer, they stick out from under her.They are just a week old today. Their parents are really feeding them. The peeping is getting louder. Their beaks, which were much lighter when born are both quite black now as you can see and so are their legs. I have to run peek at them about thirty times a day. The parents have gotten bored with me and don't pay much attention to me now.

Margaret


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, they're so cute, I'd be checking on them all day too. Just goes to show ya........there's someone for everyone!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh my goodness...quite the picture of dreamy lolling 'Peepers'...


They grow so fast..!


Little 'Licorice Beaks'...


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmmmm, wonder if they are long distance relatives of Marlin Darlin' Blackfeet??? He, too, has a black beak and black feet. I rarely see any blackfooted pijies around!!

*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LOVELY FAMILY!!*

I know Phil is just beside himself as "grand "peep"!!!    

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are darling! Congratulations again to the human grandparents and the pigeon parents! Please keep those pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

they are absoultly gorgeous


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Margaret and Phil 

(and not excluding *Big Daddy* and *Feather*)

Congratulations!

What a happy story!

If Big Daddy had a slope in his cage, to which he could scoot to on his bad side, and then slowly scoot and push himself upright, would that work, do you think? If you trained him a bit (later on)?

When I had pigeon Osk-gurr, with a paralyzed right wing, I took her in the bathroom every couple of days for a couple of weeks, and lay her on her bad side. I used the bathroom because the tiles were slippery, but I also did it on carpet. Put her into corners, with the good side and alternately the bad side facing outward. Tried various positions and attitudes, and soon she could scrabble upright from almost any position. I did this training because I was afraid she might wedge herself in a position where the contents of her crop might trickle into her trachea, or she might aspirate the contents of her crop by some other means, and die while no one was around. 

(I envision a ramp like cars use for rolling over in stunt shows, or like toy cars are subjected to).

Larry

Larry


----------

